# [After Effects] Colorama Effekt - Farbe definieren



## workflo (5. August 2010)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich es hin eine hinzugefügte Farbe einzufärben also eine andere Farbe zu geben?


----------



## bokay (5. August 2010)

Hallo,

Doppelklick für Farbänderung und anklicken und halten und wegziehen für entfernen. In den leeren Bereich klicken fügt einen Pfeil hinzu...


----------



## workflo (5. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

